# USB + Pilot m515 (Desperate cry for help)

## Slack006

::sigh:: Let me preface this by saying I have read the posts on this forum and LNO regarding USB palm devices at least 6 times over. For the life of me I cannot get this damn thing to sync. This is the last thing standing in my way of getting Windows out of my life forever.  :Smile:  For the love of god, somebody please show me the light. Here's the situation...

My kernel is compiled with USB support as modules, I compiled them all as modules (uhci, usb-ohci, and usb-uhci) and have tried each one without success. Both of the uhci flavors provide the same results which I will describe below, and the ohci gave me parameter errors...

My computer sees the palm as evidenced in the output from /proc/bus/usb/devices. However, the /dev/usb/tts/0 and /dev/usb/tts/1 nodes do not show up. I think this is where the problem lay. I tried created the nodes, using directions I found on a thread here at Gentoo, but it did not help. Obviously, the nodes were there after I created them manually, but still no avail. Somehow it didn't seem the right thing to do.

Here's output from "cat /proc/bus/usb/devices"

```
bash-2.05b# cat /proc/bus/usb/devices

T:  Bus=01 Lev=00 Prnt=00 Port=00 Cnt=00 Dev#=  1 Spd=12  MxCh= 2

B:  Alloc=  0/900 us ( 0%), #Int=  0, #Iso=  0

D:  Ver= 1.00 Cls=09(hub  ) Sub=00 Prot=00 MxPS= 8 #Cfgs=  1

P:  Vendor=0000 ProdID=0000 Rev= 0.00

S:  Product=USB UHCI-alt Root Hub

S:  SerialNumber=1c40

C:* #Ifs= 1 Cfg#= 1 Atr=40 MxPwr=  0mA

I:  If#= 0 Alt= 0 #EPs= 1 Cls=09(hub  ) Sub=00 Prot=00 Driver=hub

E:  Ad=81(I) Atr=03(Int.) MxPS=   8 Ivl=255ms

T:  Bus=01 Lev=01 Prnt=01 Port=00 Cnt=01 Dev#=  3 Spd=12  MxCh= 0

D:  Ver= 1.00 Cls=00(>ifc ) Sub=00 Prot=00 MxPS=16 #Cfgs=  1

P:  Vendor=0830 ProdID=0003 Rev= 1.00

S:  Manufacturer=Palm, Inc.

S:  Product=Palm Handheld 

S:  SerialNumber=00RN33N26V2V

C:* #Ifs= 1 Cfg#= 1 Atr=c0 MxPwr=  2mA

I:  If#= 0 Alt= 0 #EPs= 4 Cls=ff(vend.) Sub=00 Prot=00 Driver=(none)

E:  Ad=81(I) Atr=02(Bulk) MxPS=  16 Ivl=0ms

E:  Ad=01(O) Atr=02(Bulk) MxPS=  16 Ivl=0ms

E:  Ad=82(I) Atr=02(Bulk) MxPS=  64 Ivl=0ms

E:  Ad=02(O) Atr=02(Bulk) MxPS=  64 Ivl=0ms
```

Here is output from "dmesg"

```
uhci.c: USB UHCI at I/O 0x1c40, IRQ 9

usb.c: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

hub.c: USB hub found

hub.c: 2 ports detected

usb-uhci.c: $Revision: 1.275 $ time 21:01:20 Jan 30 2003

usb-uhci.c: High bandwidth mode enabled

usb-uhci.c: v1.275:USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver

hub.c: new USB device 00:07.2-2, assigned address 2

usb.c: USB device 2 (vend/prod 0x830/0x3) is not claimed by any active driver.

uhci.c: 1c40: host controller halted. very bad

usb.c: USB disconnect on device 00:07.2-2 address 2

usb.c: USB disconnect on device 00:07.2-0 address 1

usb.c: USB bus 1 deregistered

usb-uhci.c: $Revision: 1.275 $ time 21:01:20 Jan 30 2003

usb-uhci.c: High bandwidth mode enabled

PCI: Found IRQ 9 for device 00:07.2

PCI: Sharing IRQ 9 with 00:10.0

PCI: Sharing IRQ 9 with 00:10.1

usb-uhci.c: USB UHCI at I/O 0x1c40, IRQ 9

usb-uhci.c: Detected 2 ports

usb.c: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

hub.c: USB hub found

hub.c: 2 ports detected

usb-uhci.c: v1.275:USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver

hub.c: new USB device 00:07.2-2, assigned address 2

usb.c: USB device 2 (vend/prod 0x830/0x3) is not claimed by any active driver.

usb.c: USB disconnect on device 00:07.2-0 address 1

usb.c: USB disconnect on device 00:07.2-2 address 2

usb.c: USB bus 1 deregistered

uhci.c: USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v1.1

PCI: Found IRQ 9 for device 00:07.2

PCI: Sharing IRQ 9 with 00:10.0

PCI: Sharing IRQ 9 with 00:10.1

uhci.c: USB UHCI at I/O 0x1c40, IRQ 9

usb.c: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

hub.c: USB hub found

hub.c: 2 ports detected

hub.c: new USB device 00:07.2-1, assigned address 2

usb.c: USB device 2 (vend/prod 0x830/0x3) is not claimed by any active driver.

usb.c: USB disconnect on device 00:07.2-1 address 2

hub.c: new USB device 00:07.2-1, assigned address 3

usb.c: USB device 3 (vend/prod 0x830/0x3) is not claimed by any active driver.
```

It should be noted in this new kernel I just configured, the dmesg command seems to provide MUCH MORE output than it did in the last one. Unfortunately I really have no idea what I am looking at. However, the part that says the host controller is halted seems bad... 

The /dev/usb file tree has both "hid" and "tts" in it, however both directories are empty even when the palm is actively trying to sync...

Someone please help this poor soul sync his data up... Oh, I have installed hotplug, jpilot, and gpilotd is running... HELP!!!   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## squanto

Not sure if I can help with the hotplug issues, as I have yet to tackle that barrel of monkies, but to start, what kind of comptuer do you have? This will determine if you need ohci or uhci for usb. 

I have found better luck with compiling in everything that will be needed and then if you want to, make some stuff modules. To start I would advise against using hotplug till you actaully get it to sync the first time.

I have a handspring, so although my setup will be similar, it won't be exact.  You may find the stuff listed at linuxpda.com helpful.

If you are using devfs ( I hope so ), when you setup your kernel correctly and push the hotsync button the /dev/usb/tts/0 and /dev/usb/tts/1 devices will be created for you, so maybe first thing would be to delete your created files if you have devfs.  Also, once you push the hotsync button and if you cat the /dev/usb/tts/1 file, you should see some gobbly gook and for some reason it messes with my gnome-term when I do it, as the data that is being received is some funky chars that pda is sending to connect.

On my Athlon this is how I have my usb setup, I use menuconfig so this is part of the file it generates for me when exporting my kernel config:

```
#

# USB support

#

CONFIG_USB=y

# CONFIG_USB_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_USB_DEVICEFS=y

# CONFIG_USB_BANDWIDTH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LONG_TIMEOUT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD is not set

CONFIG_USB_UHCI=y

# CONFIG_USB_UHCI_ALT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_OHCI is not set

# CONFIG_USB_AUDIO is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EMI26 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_BLUETOOTH is not set

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE=y

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DATAFAB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_FREECOM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ISD200 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DPCM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_HP8200e is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR09 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_JUMPSHOT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ACM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PRINTER is not set

CONFIG_USB_HID=y

CONFIG_USB_HIDINPUT=y

# CONFIG_USB_HIDDEV is not set

# CONFIG_USB_WACOM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_DC2XX is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MDC800 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SCANNER is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MICROTEK is not set

# CONFIG_USB_HPUSBSCSI is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PEGASUS is not set

# CONFIG_USB_RTL8150 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_KAWETH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_CATC is not set

# CONFIG_USB_CDCETHER is not set

# CONFIG_USB_USBNET is not set

# CONFIG_USB_USS720 is not set

#

# USB Serial Converter support

#

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL=y

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_GENERIC=y

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_BELKIN is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_WHITEHEAT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_DIGI_ACCELEPORT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_EMPEG is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_FTDI_SIO is not set

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_VISOR=y

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_IPAQ is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_IR is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_EDGEPORT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KEYSPAN_PDA is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KEYSPAN is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KEYSPAN_USA28 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KEYSPAN_USA28X is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KEYSPAN_USA28XA is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KEYSPAN_USA28XB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KEYSPAN_USA19 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KEYSPAN_USA18X is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KEYSPAN_USA19W is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KEYSPAN_USA49W is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_MCT_U232 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KLSI is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_PL2303 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_CYBERJACK is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_XIRCOM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_OMNINET is not set

# CONFIG_USB_RIO500 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_AUERSWALD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_BRLVGER is not set

```

if that doesn't help at all, feel free to pm me to get my attension if I don't write back soon  :Wink: 

----------

## Slack006

Thanks so much for the quick reply! Your kernel config is very helpful. Although at the moment I don't have time to futz with it (I hate it when life gets in the way of the really fun stuff), I will post any changes based on your helpful post. I've reverted back to compiling the USB portions into my kernel proper, as since I've been messing around with it my system is DOG SLOW all of a sudden... If it's not one thing, it's the other. I will get back to it in a few days. Anyhoo, my computer is a plain jane vanilla Intel P2... Would be helpful to know I am compiling the right USB host controller (?) driver, or whatever. 

Thanks again. Will post again soon.

----------

## Slack006

Oh, and you suggested getting rid of the nodes. I thought of that, however, it turns out I forget if the tts directory should be there or not... I seem to remember creating it, but then again when I get to drinking I seem to remember that I was a secret agent in Sri Lanka... Wait... I've said too much. Anyway, does it create both the tts directory and the nodes, or what? Should I delete tts as well? Thanks again for the help! lol

----------

## squanto

I think my tts directory existed before the nodes did, so maybe leave the tts directory.

----------

## dm3

 *Quote:*   

> hub.c: new USB device 00:07.2-1, assigned address 3
> 
> usb.c: USB device 3 (vend/prod 0x830/0x3) is not claimed by any active driver.

 

This makes me think that the visor module is not loaded, or else doesn't recognize an M515. It's similar to the message I was getting before I got it to recognize my Palm Zire.  Which kernel are you running?

----------

## Slack006

I'm running the vanilla-sources 2.4.20...

----------

## dm3

Are you sure the visor module is loaded? It should show up in output from lsmod something like this (unless it's compiled into the kernel):

Module                  Size  Used by    Tainted: P  

visor                  10408   1 

usbserial              16828   0  [visor]

----------

## Slack006

Not sure about the Visor module. I am using a Palm, however (not Handspring). Would that make a difference? Most of the USB stuff I compiled into the kernel proper.

----------

## timmfin

You do need the visor module (I don't know if it matters if it is a module or in the kernel). I have a m500 and I have it correctly syncing with evolution. I think I'm going to write a howto about usb syncing soon I think to help people out. It took me forever to get it correct.

----------

## Slack006

You mentioned the visor module. I think you may be on to something, however I don't know where this would be. I searched my config file for "visor" and found nothing. I can't remember seeing it in the kernel config anywhere. Can you give me a hint to where I may find it?

Thanks!

----------

## abhishek

It should be with the usb serial converter things, which is a submenu from the usb thing. You also need usbserial obviously.

----------

## Slack006

Houston, we're go for pilot syncing! Thanks for the help folks. Time to cut my tether to Micro$lut. The only problem I'm having with the pilot now is it says on my pilot that the desktop software does not support passwords. So I have to disable the security password on my palm. Anyone get by this? I noticed on the jpilot site it does say that it supports Palm 4.x passwords... I'm using 4.1.

Anyway, thanks so much again!

----------

## deurk

Speaking of jpilot... does anyone know how to use it without root permissions?

Got errors when trying to use it with my regular user but root is ok...

I've already put my user in the usb group but it doesn't help, any ideas?

Thanks a lot...  :Wink: 

----------

## Slack006

I just looked at my /dev/usb/tts/1 (the device your pilot will likely use). Mine is in the PDA group. Check it by hitting the Sync button, and then typing:

```
ls -l /dev/usb/tts/1
```

This will show you the permissions and the user:group assigned to that device. Make sure your user is in the group assigned to that device, and also make sure that the device has permissions to let group members read and write.

I hope this helps.  :Smile: 

----------

## deurk

It's working fine, I just created a new group called pda, then chmod changed the rights accordingly...

Thanks  :Wink: 

----------

